# how do you tell the nose from the tail?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

i think usually if its a direction twin board the nose will be longer than the tail. also u can try looking at the graphics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

The "bolt holes" will usually be slightly set towards the back of the board, or really towards the back of the board if your boards "setback" was designed with riding powder in mind.

The side of the board that is slightly longer to the first bolt hole would be the front of the board.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

It depends on what type of board you have.

Directional: The nose will be bigger and sometimes cut off to allow you to float ontop of powder easier
Setback: The bolts will be further from the nose than they are from the tail
Twin Tip: Look at the graphic, but it doesn't matter what way is up


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it the one with the zomby heads on it? If you stand it up so you can read gnu then the tip pointing the sky is the nose.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Bah, I'm too lazy to dig up my jpg. I should put it in my sig.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

.......thanx


----------

